
The 1986 ACM Conference on the History of Personal Workstations - jamesbowman
http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-1986-acm-conference-on-the-history-of-personal-workstations/
======
whistlerbrk
They don't have JCR Licklider's talk linked (I've added it to their Disqus
comments) but it is actually available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN--
t9jXQc0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN--t9jXQc0)

------
bklaasen
The other missing presentation, "The Augmented Knowledge Workshop" by Doug
Englebart, is on archive.org:
[https://archive.org/details/XD302_86ACM_Prese_AugKnowledgeWo...](https://archive.org/details/XD302_86ACM_Prese_AugKnowledgeWorkshopParts1and2)

